# vdr (1.6.x) adon Playlist

## Schnulli

Hallo Euch,

da wir auf den Repros kein vdr-adon-playlist finden konnten, wir wissen bei gen2vdr ist es verfügbar, haben wir eine Version gepatcht und würden diese der Community natürlich zur Verfügung stellen.

Wenn Interesse besteht, wir vermuten ja, dann bitten wir um Antwort und wir stellen das Adon vorerst hier bereit um dann Eure Meinung zu bekommen.

Gruß

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja wie Schnulli,

was für ne Frage, immer her damit.

Wieso seh ich das erst jetzt, und wieso gibt's nicht schon längst Nachfrage in diesem Thread   :Surprised: 

Gruß, Andy.

P.S. ich brauch das nicht wirklich, und auch nicht dringend, aber ich finde alles was gen2vdr kann, sollten wir auch abdecken können.

Schließlich hab ich mich vor Jahren bewusst von gen2vdr abgewandt. 

Zuviele Vorgaben die mir nicht zusagen. Nix mit "Its all about choice."   :Wink: 

----------

## Schnulli

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Ja wie Schnulli,
> 
> was für ne Frage, immer her damit.
> 
> Wieso seh ich das erst jetzt, und wieso gibt's nicht schon längst Nachfrage in diesem Thread  
> ...

 

Moinsen Randy Andy, sorry das wir uns erst jetzt melden.....

wir sind wieder am Werk (hier war die Hölle los, leider keine Zeit für die angenehmen Sachen und Gentoo gehabt)

ja kein Thema, ich such das mal wieder zusammen und stell das addon dann direkt hier als DL-Link für Testing zur Vefügung.

Anmerkungen, Kritik, Ideen, Hilfe sind natürlich willkommen....

greetz @all

----------

